# Super Cranky 1yo After Fever/Cough



## JMalik

Hello,

My 1yo just went through a few days of fever and a very junky cough and even though thankfully he is much better physically, mentally he is so all over the place. Super cranky and clingy, wants to be carried all the time and just cries so much. Very unlike his pre-illness personality which was very happy-go-lucky, independent and sunny  I've tried rescue remedy, essential oils and am working with my homeopath but it's been over a week and he is just draining me! 

Any other suggestions for improving mood in such a little one? Should I be worried and take him to the doctor to rule out anything else going on (I didn't take him when he was sick, just continued with homeopathy & home remedies).

Thank you!!
A Very Tired Mom


----------



## JamieCatheryn

After recovering from a tummy bug last month my 2 year old was whiny and acted younger than he was for a few days, he was still feeling less than 100% and had gotten used to being babied while he was ill. With the symptoms gone I didn't worry too much just waited it out. After several extra days recovery a change of environment snapped him out of it as we went on a trip to nana and granddad's for Easter. Then over the couple weeks since he settled down he suddenly tripled his vocabulary, fevers seem to do that in this age jump them forward developmentally.


----------



## JMalik

Thanks for the reassurance! He is definitely back to his usual self now but as you pointed it out, it took several days - so relieved!


----------



## wojinewxe

Then over the couple weeks since he settled down he suddenly tripled his vocabulary, fevers seem to do that in this age jump them forward developmentally.


----------

